# Adams Trail-a-bike opinions?



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I've been toying with the idea of getting a trail-a-bike for my rapidly growing 4-your-old. REI outlet has the 20" singlespeed steel Adams Trail-a-bike on closeout ($160 - 20% discount, + NC state tax, ship to store, about $137 out the door).

So, worth pulling the trigger on this or wait for something better? Craigslist trail-a-bikes are running $60 to +$100 in my neck of the woods.

FWIW, I've got a LOCT saddle on my full suspension MTB (which we love) and an 11 year old Chariot trailer that sees occasional use. I have 4YO and @YO daughters.

JMJ


----------



## slcdawg (Jul 28, 2003)

I picked up a TaB, used on CL when my daughter turned 4.  We use it all the time, and she loves it. You can use them on mellow trails, but need to be careful on the descent since there is no brake on the TaB and the tire can wash out easily. Only negative is transporting them in the car - I ended up trading in our Thule T2 for a Revolver (2 horizontal prongs) for camping trips.

They are built like tanks. If you can pick up one used I would go that route.



Birdman said:


> I've been toying with the idea of getting a trail-a-bike for my rapidly growing 4-your-old. REI outlet has the 20" singlespeed steel Adams Trail-a-bike on closeout ($160 - 20% discount, + NC state tax, ship to store, about $137 out the door).
> 
> So, worth pulling the trigger on this or wait for something better? Craigslist trail-a-bikes are running $60 to +$100 in my neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

We too love ours. It was perfect for transitioning our daughter off her training wheels to a real bike. She was finally able to feel the lean of a turning bike without the worry of falling. I tried off and on for two years to teach her by running behind and the TAB did it in less than 3 months.

I would say Craigslist. Chances are it won't be beaten up. Be sure to see how loose the attachment thingy is. Don't think it is dangerous but it can be annoying if it is loose/worn.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

if you take the craigslist route, there are a few things to consider:
- there was a recall on the attachment knuckle not too long ago
- some models, especially the older models, dont fold

i bought the SS folding version new and have been very happy with it. i got it when The Boy was 4 and already had some solid riding time in. it was primarily purchased so we could go longer distances with him doing some pedaling. one thing i did was buy a top-tube saddlebag. we stash some treats in there that he can get to. the TaB doesnt have waterbottle bosses, but we have a good waterbottle handoff routine. i also stash a digital camera in the bag. that helps him stay engaged on the longer rides.

The Wife had some struggles taking the chariot on rides longer than 15 miles (but she did a few 25+ all-morning or all-afternoon rides), so we were kinda saddled with that. The Boy and i have gone on longer rides without them, and he really enjoys it. the last ride we did clocked in over 27 miles.

for a while i do kind of wished i bought the geared version, but couldnt see spending the extra hundred + dollars. especially since i thought the only way to attache the chariot to the trailabike was with a QR skewer. then i remembered how the hitch attached, checked the website, and BAM! the train was born. 
it gives me quite a workout, but i really need to watch the knees. it also lets us go further than if The Wife pulled the chariot. and if i get too wrecked, The Wife can pull for a while.

one of his artsy pics:

From wills bike pics 910

the train:

From oct_2

waitin for The Wife and The Girl to meet us for breakfast. Bikes beat Cars!

From August 6, 2011

sometimes there is a lil mud splash:

From easter_may

after 18 miles on a rolling crushed limestone trail in 85-92 degree heat.

From easter_may


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. Great pix weltyed!. I've got some Zefal bottle mounts, so I should be able to rig up a bottle cage. 

I think I'll keep my eyes peeled for a used one.

JMJ


----------



## sock puppet (Nov 12, 2007)

We've used ours for a couple of years with both kids and it's been great. Ours has been used mostly on the street, so I can't comment on trail duty.


----------



## Dreamerof1 (Jul 22, 2004)

We got lucky and found one that was in great shape. Most of the CL setups we checked out weren't so much beat up as much as neglected (left outside, burried under boxes, left to rust...etc) We found a 5sp folder that the guy SWORE wasn't a folder (should have seen his face after I handed him $40 and promptly folded it in half to put it in the trunk.) It's the best bike-buy I've made for my boy.

He's pretty fond of it too:Contour | Stories | Boy Meets Trail


----------



## king o jeep (Jan 21, 2011)

Have you found one yet. I am in Asheville and have one for sale.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

Birdman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Great pix weltyed!. I've got some Zefal bottle mounts, so I should be able to rig up a bottle cage.
> 
> I think I'll keep my eyes peeled for a used one.
> 
> JMJ


thanks, man.

i had a water bottle mounted for a while, but i find i am better able to ensure he is drinking when i hand him the bottle. he sometimes wears a camelbak, but i find bottles easier to make sure he is drinking. and the hand-back and hand-up is pretty easy. we have it down to a science and he loves it. we also share snacks that way.


----------



## tribebabe (Mar 18, 2007)

Those train pics are awesome!! I've been pulling a chariot, ouch, but so awesome Our boy is 19months and we just got a Weehoo. He loves it but is too young for a trail-a-bike. Weehoo rocks and when he's older either he'll have his own bike or we'll get a trail-a-bike. I've heard nothing but good things about them!


----------

